# "Moments"



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sometimes my puppy has these little "moments" Usually before he naps he freaks out and starts growling at nothing and running around and around and behind the couch. If I try to touch him he bites me. Is this normal? Should I stop him?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

There very normal. We call them 'zoomies' over here. It's like when their energy level goes over the top and they just can't stop themselves! I've love to see a vid if you have any, 'Lo hasn't had the zooms in a few months now. Don't try to stop Jersey, just stand back and smile, these are mostly a puppy thing so enjoy then while they last.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> There very normal. We call them 'zoomies' over here. It's like when their energy lever goes over the top and they just can't stop themselves! I've love to see a vid if you have any, 'Lo hasn't had the zooms in a few months now. Don't try to stop Jersey, just stand back and smile, these are mostly a puppy thing so enjoy then while they last.


Cocoa does the same thing whenever he gets really hyper, so I would agree with Enneirda. & It is fun to just sit back watch. We get a good laugh out of it!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay! Thanks. I've definatley given up trying to stop him. My parents were just a little concerned he would hurt himself because he likes to smack against the wall. It is pretty funny though!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

P.S I'll try to get a video up as soon as he does it again!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Bobby has these hyper moments too. He tears around the house at top speed, ears flapping in the breeze, running up and down the stairs and leaping off the bottom one like he's doing the long jump!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Enneirda. said:


> There very normal. We call them 'zoomies' over here. It's like when their energy level goes over the top and they just can't stop themselves! I've love to see a vid if you have any, 'Lo hasn't had the zooms in a few months now. Don't try to stop Jersey, just stand back and smile, these are mostly a puppy thing so enjoy then while they last.


That's funny, we call them "zoomers"! 

As a puppy Benny used to go into these fits like clockwork at 7:00 every night. Our neighbor even commented "oh it must be 7:00, Benny's zooming again." He'd start running around the yard, tail down, like a little brown bullet. Then he'd start attacking the first person he came in contact with. He would grab the ankle of our pants (or sock if we were wearing shorts) and not let go. If we managed to get him off, he'd start zooming again. It was the funniest thing you'd ever want to see. 

Nowadays Benny rarely zooms. Once in a while we'll manage to get him so excited he'll take a couple of laps, but that's it. The days of these 5-10 minute fits are over. 

The only time he'll really zoom is when it's snowy out and we dig out paths for him in the backyard. He'll run around the paths as fast as he can. That has stopped too actually. Benny discovered he likes jumping into the snow! So here I am, getting a full workout making these paths for Ben, and he doesn't even use them. He likes the deep snow...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont realy remember our lod doing the zoomer thing. my lot have always been quiet in the evening. 

maybe a couple of play sessions but not what you are describing


----------

